# water temps hit 76 today according to NOAA



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

so are the spanish deep into the bay yet? anyone know? 

i am tempted to go this weekend finally but don't want to get skunked and come home pissed if its too early 

:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know about Pensacola bay but we caught several pretty far into the choctawatchee bay a couple days ago.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Amigo, That 76 degrees that you are reading on NOAA is at the Pensacola Bouy which is 92 miles south. Surfline-Pensacola Beach is listing the surf temperature as 70 only. I'm like you, I'm impatient for warmer water but it just does not want to hold even when it gets warm enough. Forecast is even calling for some more north winds this week and moderating temperatures. Curse that stupid groundhog....what does a rodent know.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I saw a few schools of bait fish at fort pickens pass yesterday getting chases by Spanish so it should be soon.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Been to St. Andrews in Panama City Beach the past few weekends and there are a few Spanish being caught there. They're not in big numbers yet though. A little longer and the water should be warmer for huge schools.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

I was out in the Gulf around Portofino today and only saw 1 good size school of bait (minnows). Caught 5 Spanish, a Shark, and lost a King. I think every seagull and pelican within 5 miles was dive bombing on it. Just haven't seen a whole lot of bait yet.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Amigo, That 76 degrees that you are reading on NOAA is at the Pensacola Bouy which is 92 miles south. Surfline-Pensacola Beach is listing the surf temperature as 70 only. I'm like you, I'm impatient for warmer water but it just does not want to hold even when it gets warm enough. Forecast is even calling for some more north winds this week and moderating temperatures. Curse that stupid groundhog....what does a rodent know.


i think you are right. the avg temps hit 77 in late may. http://www.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Pensacolabeach/seatemp

considering last year things shut off around Halloween then if you believe the trend of the line on that link it won't be time to start fishing till around May 20. so about 3 more weeks

might have to try some surf fishing until then


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

72 degrees on the surface at three barges yesterday and maybe a degree colder on the bottom. That temperature from NOAA doesn't change that much because it's close the the Gulf stream. Check the Orange Beach buoy for a more accurate temperature of the local GULF temps.

Orange Beach Buoy Link


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good Info. Sealark. 

Use of the Orange Beach bouy is much better and more indicative than Pensacola bouy.


----------

